# Budget 40 Inch LED TV



## dr_sage (May 15, 2013)

I am in the market for a budget 40 inch LED TV for my Living room. I already have a Samsung 32 inch LED TV bought in 2010. I was interested in the TOSHIBA Thinking LED 40 PU200 which is available for quite a steal. The picture quality is amazing. It comes with a separate with 20 watts  sound bar. It has 2 HDMI ports and a USB which plays 28 video formats. Any suggestions or advice?
*www.flipkart.com/toshiba-40pu200-led-40-inches-full-hd-television/p/itmdd2ndyyg22fbs


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2013)

looks good and within budget..but have u checked the reviews on it?


----------



## dr_sage (May 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> looks good and within budget..but have u checked the reviews on it?


Only the user reviews available on flipkart and another online forum. In fact the same model in 32 inches has received rave reviews on flipkart.
Toshiba 32PU200 LED 32 inches Television - Toshiba: Flipkart.com


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2013)

^not all reviews are perfect in FK
check for cnet reviews or any other website for reviews


----------



## Minion (May 15, 2013)

Add 2k more and get Toshiba 40ps20  
link
Toshiba 40ps20 LED 40 inches Full HD Television - Toshiba: Flipkart.com


----------



## dr_sage (May 16, 2013)

Minion said:


> Add 2k more and get Toshiba 40ps20
> link
> Toshiba 40ps20 LED 40 inches Full HD Television - Toshiba: Flipkart.com


If i am not wrong, PS20 is powered by POWER META BRAIN engine while the latest 2012 Thinking LED series Toshiba PU200, PS200 and PX200 Power TVs are powered by the REGZA ENGINE.

85 views and only 2 replies. Guess Toshiba isn't a flavor on this forum. Come on forum help me out here.


----------



## Minion (May 16, 2013)

They Both uses same engine 
for your reference
*www.toshibamea.com/Categories/3313/LED_TV/3316?pageid=3313#&panel1-1


----------



## dr_sage (May 16, 2013)

Minion said:


> They Both uses same engine
> for your reference
> Toshiba Middle East | Audio Visual | LED TV



Of-course you are referring to the PS200 which is Edge-lit with 3 HDMI ports. PU200 is LED Back-lit with 2 HDMI ports. Both are powered by REGZA ENGINE. PS20, i guess was released in late 2011 is powered by a different picture engine. Btw Minion is it true that Back-lit offer better PQ and SQ than Edge lit?


----------



## aroraanant (May 16, 2013)

Why you opting for Toshiba, check out Samsung 40EH5000, that is a 2012 model so as the company has discontinued it you will be able to get for around 46k only but for that you should be good at bargaining.
Apart from that do check out Samsung 40F5100 as well.
See you will be spending above 40k in Toshiba also but the PQ you will get will not be good and also it has got really bad looks, so spending 40k on it is not worth.


----------



## dr_sage (May 16, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Why you opting for Toshiba, check out Samsung 40EH5000, that is a 2012 model so as the company has discontinued it you will be able to get for around 46k only but for that you should be good at bargaining.
> Apart from that do check out Samsung 40F5100 as well.
> See you will be spending above 40k in Toshiba also but the PQ you will get will not be good and also it has got really bad looks, so spending 40k on it is not worth.


 That's the steal. The Toshiba is available online for 37K with 3 year Manufacture warranty. As you rightly pointed out Samsung 40EH5000 is a 2011-12 model while Toshiba is a 2012-13 model.


----------



## aroraanant (May 16, 2013)

But still did you find its PQ to be good?


----------



## Minion (May 16, 2013)

dr_sage said:


> Of-course you are referring to the PS200 which is Edge-lit with 3 HDMI ports. PU200 is LED Back-lit with 2 HDMI ports. Both are powered by REGZA ENGINE. PS20, i guess was released in late 2011 is powered by a different picture engine. Btw Minion is it true that Back-lit offer better PQ and SQ than Edge lit?



Backlit tvs have littlebit more depth so tv manufacture can put better speakers backlit models generally have better uniformity over edge lit tvs.

I was confused between ps20 and ps200 sorry for confusing you


----------



## dr_sage (May 17, 2013)

Minion said:


> Backlit tvs have littlebit more depth so tv manufacture can put better speakers backlit models generally have better uniformity over edge lit tvs.
> 
> I was confused between ps20 and ps200 sorry for confusing you



So which would you recommend Backlit or Edge lit? I just found this link

LED TV Reviews &ndash; Best LED TVs by Samsung, LG, etc.



aroraanant said:


> But still did you find its PQ to be good?



IMHO PQ and SQ are definitely better than Samsung or LG and almost at par with Sony!


----------



## Minion (May 17, 2013)

If you don't need slim tvs then get backlit.


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2013)

> IMHO PQ and SQ are definitely better than Samsung or LG and almost at par with Sony!


You are the first one to say that.


----------



## dr_sage (May 18, 2013)

Minion said:


> If you don't need slim tvs then get backlit.


So you agree Backlit LED hold the upper hand in terms of PQ. I dont give much for aesthetic appeal and "slimness".


----------



## Minion (May 18, 2013)

Yes,i am using samsung eh4800 which is a backlit model and screen is perfectly uniform.


----------



## dr_sage (May 19, 2013)

Minion said:


> Yes,i am using samsung eh4800 which is a backlit model and screen is perfectly uniform.


Thanks Minion. Your inputs were very useful.


----------

